# Dimmer mit 0-10V eingang



## Markus (20 Juni 2004)

hallo,

ich suche ein dimmer modul (möglichst für hut-schiene) mit 0-10V eingang zum dimmen von lampen.

kann beim besten willen nichts finden...


----------



## PeterEF (21 Juni 2004)

*Dimmer*

Hallo,

schau doch mal bei Osram  (Quicktronic o.ä.) oder hier: 
http://www.epv-electronic.de

Viel Erfolg, Peter


----------



## Markus (21 Juni 2004)

vielen dank!
sowas suche ich, leider findet man solche produkte nicht wenn man zb nach "dimmer 0-10V" sucht...


----------



## PeterEF (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo,



> sowas suche ich, leider findet man solche produkte nicht wenn man zb nach "dimmer 0-10V" sucht...



stimmt, so nicht   . Aber "dimmer hutschiene 10V" hätte hier zum Ziel geführt. Wird Zeit, dass die Rechenmaschinen ein wenig mitdenken lernen.....


Peter[/quote]


----------



## mXll (27 Juli 2004)

*Dimmer....*

Moin...

habe hier einen im Conrad Business Katalog gefunden....

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/!?perform_special_action=Produktdetail&product_show_id=184394&INSERT_KZ=TX&p_page_to_display=fromoutside

fröhliches basteln... 

mXll...der der aufgrund der verhältnismässig guten Wetterlage nicht im
         Keller basteln kann....  8)


----------

